# Grayton Beach



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

Wife and I are going to Grayton beach for a week next week. Does anyone know of any good spots for fishing in the area? I would like to see some nice scenery and have a blast fishing with the wife.


----------



## figo40 (Oct 3, 2013)

Anywhere along there is good! If you want a charter call capt. Larry of Deadfish Charters, he launches off the beach at Grayton.
(850) 685-1092


----------

